# Abroad or UK that is the question?



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

I have just completed my first negative ICSI treatment, tested 09 Dec 05 but AF arrived on 16th.  This was our free treatment so obviously now on it will be funded by us and we are toying with the idea of going abroad, i have done some brief research and America's stats are incredible in comparison to the UK but so is the price tag.  Our infertility is due to DH exceptionally low sperm count so at this stage no donor is required, can someone please advise on having the treatment, the pros and cons, recommendations.  Our first treatment was at Burton on Trent and I can not fault anything to do with this clinic (apart from neg result!) but there also does not seem to be anyone else there either.

Any advise at all would be so much appreciated.

Kind regards


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi meneilson,

So sorry to hear of your BFN.

I've had tx in both the UK and Barbados. By far Barbados was the best, so personal, so friendly, so professional!

I was originally quite happy with my UK clinic except i felt like i was on a conveyor belt, only really knew one nurse by name, all the rest were just strangers and we paid for that privilege!

In Barbados, we knew the consultant, the embryologist (so nice to meet these as we're putting loads of trust into them!) and even the receptionist knew our names when we walked in! They were so supportive before, during and after treatment, always answering our calls immediately (unlike UK, sometimes takes two days for a doctor to get back to you!). We now realise by comparison how much better Barbados is!

Please feel free to pm me if you want any further info!!

Good luck

Love Emmak


----------



## ivf2005 (May 7, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm sorry to hear of your negative cycle, it's miserable. We went abroad (to Cornell in NY) and I would highly recommend it but then we have so many IF issues that the UK wasn't really an option for us anymore. 

The UK clinic I would thorougly recommend is the ARGC in London. There is a busy ARGC thread on this site and their statistics are also excellent (58.5% success rate for under 35, see HFEA website). It is a very intensive process as you have to be in London a lot and it is more expensive than other UK clinics but they consistently have by far the best success rates in the country (and in my, very biased view, for good reason). 

good luck with whatever you decide and if you'd like any more info about the States or anything, do let me know ... 

antonia


----------

